# Problemas al actualizar sistema

## 7th_sign

Hola a todos, 

Tengo ya varias semanas que no actualizo mi sistema y hoy que me dispongo a hacerlo recibo este mensaje:

```

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-0.8.4 [0.8.2] USE="gnome" 1,193 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.8.4 [0.8.2] 239 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.8.4 [0.8.2] 264 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.4-r1 [0.8.2] USE="gnome" 2,616 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/ccsm-0.8.4 [0.8.2] 465 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.4 [0.8.2] USE="gnome -emerald -kde -unsupported" 0 kB [0]

Total: 249 packages (224 upgrades, 22 new, 3 in new slots, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 578,978 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-wm/compiz:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.8.4', 'merge')

    ~x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.4-r1', 'merge')

    ~x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.4', 'merge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-wm/compiz-0.8.2-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-wm/compiz-0.8.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-wm/emerald-0.8.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)

media-libs/gst-plugins-base:0.10

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.24', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.24 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-0.10.16', 'merge')

    ~media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.24 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio-0.10.24', 'merge')

    >=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.24 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.24', 'merge')

    (and 49 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.23', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    <media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.24 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/schroedinger-1.0.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 36 more)

dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base:0

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.24.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.24.1 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/gnome-media-python-2.24.1', 'nomerge')

    ~dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.24.1 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.24.1', 'nomerge')

    ~dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.24.1 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/libwnck-python-2.24.1', 'nomerge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.26.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.26.0 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/gnome-applets-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r14 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Vlastimil Babka <caster@gentoo.org> (17 Nov 2009)

# Removal for EOL and security, bug #287615

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

dementor ~ # 

```

y la verdad no tengo idea de como solucionarlo, he leido por ahi que agregando los paquetes al portage.mask pero no lo hice y nada pasa.

alguien puede echarme una mano???

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

tiene toda la pinta de que estas usando x86 y algunos paquetes en ~x86.

si es este tu caso, deberias ir desenmascarando los paquetes dependencia de lo que tengas en rama inestable, de modo de que se pueda instalar.

siempre que instale "hibridos" me la pase luchando con los package.*, por lo que termine siempre en ~x86...

asum que usas x86, lo mismo puede ser para amd64

----------

## natxoblogg

De echo están compitiendo por slot, como bien dice el sufrido portage y acertadamente comenta pelelademadera.

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled 

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:
```

----------

## 7th_sign

entonces la mejor opcion es cambiar a ~x86??

no hay alguna otra solución?? sucede que por un tiempo use ~x86 y cada 8 o 10 meses se me fregaba el sistema y tenia que reinstalar y desde que uso x86 el sistema me ha durado casi 2 años  :Smile: 

por eso quisiera quedarme en la rama estable.

creo que la pregunta mas concreta es que paquete debo enmascara o desenmascarar para poder actualizarme??

----------

## vincent-

Puedes pegar el contenido de /etc/portage/package.keywords ?

----------

## Coghan

 *7th_sign wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> x11-wm/compiz:0
> 
> ...

 

Aquí solamente desinstala x11-wm/emerald-0.8.2 y compiz debería poder actualizarse sin problemas, luego podrás instalar de nuevo emerald a la nueva versión.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> media-libs/gst-plugins-base:0.10
> 
> ...

 Aquí el problema los tienes con media-libs/schroedinger-1.0.5 que ya no está en portage, ahora solo está la versión 1.0.8, actualiza este paquete con emerge -1 ia-libs/schroedinger antes y revisa esos (and 36 more). Lanza el emerge -auvDN -t world para ver quien pide que dependencias para seguir viendo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base:0
> 
> ...

 En este caso deberás ir desinstalando las dependencias con versiones 2.24.1 que encuentres para que puedas actualizar a 2.26.0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! The following installed packages are masked:
> 
> ...

 Simplemente desinstala este paquete. Ya no se usa, si necesitas java hay otras opciones más actuales en portage.

 *Quote:*   

> y la verdad no tengo idea de como solucionarlo, he leido por ahi que agregando los paquetes al portage.mask pero no lo hice y nada pasa.
> 
> 

  No te olvides de volver a dejar portage.mask como estaba antes para que no tengas conflictos al realizar los pasos anteriores.

----------

